# Low-everything diet



## Ryan55 (Nov 18, 2015)

The only times in my life I have felt healthy have been during long-term fasting.

I've decided to start a low-FODMAP, low-histamine, low-lectin, paleo diet designed around an anti-inflammatory autoimmune diet.

Has anyone else tried something this restrictive? I'm having trouble assembling a shopping list any longer than the following: "grass-fed beef, coconut oil"

Any tips on foods within these restrictions would be great and I'd be really grateful.

Thanks


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't know about the lectins. I eat low fodmaps, low-histamine, no-sweets, no-eggs, phd-paleo.

Meat, fish, olive oil, some low fodmaps not sweet veggies.


----------



## Ryan55 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey  thanks for the reply! Can I ask which low fodmap foods you eat that fit within those confines?

I think bok choy, kale and carrot are okay but that's all I have so far. Also blueberries seem to check out on all fronts...


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Zucchini. I used to peel it and seed it. Green beans. Spinach. Cooked lettuce. Turnip.

I am trying others also.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I also eat white rice.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

try wild rice, you know the black variety. More flavor.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Try a lower-food diet? I'm starting to believe that over-eating and eating too late is what led to my IBS. I've always blamed certain foods as causing gas whereas the gas I've found stems from food not being digested properly. I had a near perfect day the other day: no gas at all until after 4,00 pm and I ate pizza and an ice-block for dinner the previous night - but, I had dinner at 6.00 - 6.30 pm - nothing after that. And I had a light lunch. The light lunch meant that I had plenty of room for a big dinner as I was very hungry by then. I've suspected over-eating / late eating was the cause because IBS symptoms always depended on what I did the previous day. If I had a genuine food intolerance, e.g. wheat, then you would expect symptoms that run over days because food is supposed to take 2-3 days to digest. This is what never made sense to me. If I did the right thing the previous day, the next day would always be good. Eating very light meant no symptoms at all, although I was only able to do this once because I was very tired. If we all have bacterial overbalance, then why wouldn't the bacteria also be active with just a little food? This isn't what happened with me. A very good day meant so gas at all, even though I ate sandwiches for lunch (what I consider a bad food). So why would bacteria be ultra mobile one day and non-existent the next if I'm basically eating the same things I always eat?

Dinner is the trickiest meal to get right. I need to eat enough so I'm not hungry when I go to bed at 10 /10.30 pm. But I don't want to overeat. I've tried eating a very light dinner but this doesn't work for me, although it might work for you. I get that hungry that I can't sleep for ages and the lack of sleep seems to cause constipation as well. So far I've been eating a light breakfast, which I do anyway, and a light lunch. That way I'm hungry for my most important meal of the day.

Go easy on fibre. Gentle veges are best. All high fibre foods have the potential to cause spasm.

For anyone here with GERD symptoms as well: chronic burping, throat gurgles, slight breathlessness, having to sit up at night to burp, reflux etc consider that you might be overeating and / or eating too late. Try to eat a fairly substantial meal but no later than 6.30 pm - then stop. Try to go to bed before you start getting hungry again.


----------

